# Tonight's (nearly) Full Moon



## Bobw235 (Nov 13, 2016)

Took this earlier tonight from my front porch with a telephoto lens, then cropped the shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2016)

Amazing photo Bob!  I'll be out tonight once it's dark to see the super moon, hope the skies are clear.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome shot Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks SB and Gemma. I took the exposure way down, then ran this through my Aurora HDR software. Catching the plane passing by was just good luck.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 13, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks SB and Gemma. I took the exposure way down, then ran this through my Aurora HDR software. Catching the plane passing by was just good luck.



Yes...having the plane in the shot is fantastic.  I had to call my husband over to take a look.  Pretty neat, he said!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2016)

Just went out in the yard, I can see the moon clearly.  Nice and bright, bigger than a regular full moon.  Will check it out again tomorrow night.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow Bob, amazing photo!


....headed out to look at moon!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 13, 2016)

Too soon for me for tonight here in the Islands, but I was outside with my little fella at about 4 this morning, and the moon had the entire western sky glowing.  About 3 more hours and I can go out to view.

Great shot Bob  - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  Much appreciated.  Here are two others I took this evening.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2016)

I just stepped outdoors for a few minutes, and the moon is looking fantastic.  It appears to be a bit larger than normal, but not much more than normal as it sits nearly overhead.  A couple of nights ago, we were out as it was setting near the horizon, and it was Huge, and bright Orange....probably as a result of the atmospheric conditions at that point....Very Impressive.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 13, 2016)

Bob, that photo is amazing! Thank you for posting it.

Fly me to the moon,
Let me play among the stars....


----------



## ossian (Nov 14, 2016)

Great images, Bob. I was looking forward to getting some pics tonight, but it is very cloudy today and we are hearing that we should not expect to get a view of the moon.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2016)

Saw it last night. Beautiful. A lot of neighbors were out and for awhile I thought we might have a block party. :sentimental:
Tried to see it this morning, about six, but it was too cloudy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 14, 2016)

Overcast here, too.  Missed it.


----------

